# New Fluval LED 3.0 plant lights



## Twisted Melon (12 Feb 2018)

I’ve just come across this:



Looks promising as the rubbish WiFi controller has been replaced.


----------



## Twisted Melon (12 Feb 2018)

Can’t see them for sale anywhere in the uk though!!


----------



## Millns84 (13 Feb 2018)

I've seen that they're for sale in the US but I'm guessing it'll be a couple of months until they're over here.


----------



## webworm (13 Feb 2018)

More details about the app in this vid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=55&v=DiQLEpvl6WM


----------

